# feeding goats silage



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I feed my goats corn siliage and hayliage. Soy bean mill and minerals do they need hay when they are being fed this.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They need hay to keep the rumen healthy. Be careful of listeria with the silage. Any mold can hurt a goat. Their rumens aren't
as big as a cow's and they can be poisoned by mold in silage. Soybean isn't real good for goats, either. (In my opinion). 
If you post these questions up in "Goat Management", you will get more answers! There are a lot of knowledgeable people on this 
forum.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I will, thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would not feed it, too risky for listeria.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> I feed my goats corn siliage and hayliage. Soy bean mill and minerals do they need hay when they are being fed this.


Goats always need either hay, pasture, or browse to keep their rumens healthy and functioning correctly.


----------

